# Ct Sternocalvicular Joint



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all,

Please suggest the CPT for CT STERNOCALVICULAR JOINT.

thanks in advance

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 3, 2008)

how abt 76830?


----------

